# SOLVED. Get org.bluez.Error.AuthenticationRejected when pair

## v_andal

Hi! I'm trying to pair my bluetooth headset BTH220. In PC I have USB dongle 

```

# hciconfig -a

hci0:   Type: BR/EDR  Bus: USB

   BD Address: 00:02:5B:00:1C:7B  ACL MTU: 310:10  SCO MTU: 64:8

   UP RUNNING PSCAN 

   RX bytes:12771 acl:0 sco:0 events:221 errors:0

   TX bytes:1431 acl:0 sco:0 commands:96 errors:0

   Features: 0xff 0xff 0x8f 0xfe 0x9b 0xff 0x59 0x83

   Packet type: DM1 DM3 DM5 DH1 DH3 DH5 HV1 HV2 HV3 

   Link policy: RSWITCH HOLD SNIFF PARK 

   Link mode: SLAVE ACCEPT 

   Name: 'vandal-0'

   Class: 0x420100

   Service Classes: Networking, Telephony

   Device Class: Computer, Uncategorized

   HCI Version: 2.1 (0x4)  Revision: 0x149c

   LMP Version: 2.1 (0x4)  Subversion: 0x149c

   Manufacturer: Cambridge Silicon Radio (10)

```

But when I try 'simple-agent hci0 XX:XX:XX' I always get error 

 *Quote:*   

> Creating device failed: org.bluez.Error.AuthenticationRejected: Authentication Rejected

 

I'm doing everything as root, so what could be the reason for "Authentication Rejected"? Incompatible hardware? Wrong configuration?Last edited by v_andal on Thu Dec 20, 2012 11:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## v_andal

Thanks to guys from linux-bluetooth mailing list the solution is found. I had to patch /usr/bin/simple-agent script. Replace there KeyboardDisplay with DisplayYesNo. After that pairing works fine. To get the headset in aplay -L listing I had to add following to /etc/asound.conf

```

pcm.btheadset {

   type plug

   slave {

       pcm {

           type bluetooth

           device XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX

           profile "auto"

       }

   }

   hint {

       show on

       description "BT Headset"

   }

}

ctl.btheadset {

  type bluetooth

}

```

The output becomes visible as "btheadset".

----------

